# Audio latency measurement tool



## imperialreign (Nov 9, 2008)

I just ran across this a little bit ago:

http://www.centrance.com/downloads/ltu/


really simple program to use, you select your audio ASIO driver, select the number of audio samples, the sampling rate and input levels, then this utility measures the latency of your audio hardware from input to output . . . they claim accuracy within .5ms

here's how the interface looks:









just thought I'd mention it as it's the first piece of software the "benches" the audio system _latency_ without the need for cable hookups, external hardware, or secondary audio cards.

note, though, that just like some of our favorite graphics benchmarks, the overall system latency will be heavily dependant on not only your audio hardware, but your entire system as well.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 9, 2008)

hmmmm... doesnt' work for me


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 9, 2008)

= myself . . .


just looked at the 'help' button, which lists the instructions . . . you're supposed to hook up a cable from the output jack to the input jack.  Not that hard to do.  See what I get for not reading the instructions! 

(and I thought it rather wierd at first for any software to be able to measure roundtrip without a cable . . . )


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 9, 2008)

lol i just figured that out myself, too bad i don't have one of those cables


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 9, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> lol i just figured that out myself, too bad i don't have one of those cables



I've got a 1' shielded male-male mini-jack cable here, just ATM not in the mood to clamber under my desk and unhook my 5.1 setup just to test something.

maybe tomorrow . . . 



but damn, I can think of about 10 audio cards I wish I had laying around to pit against each other to see which ones truly do process faster . . .


----------



## btarunr (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll test it tonight.

An Elite Pro, XG, etc could own this test.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 9, 2008)

btarunr said:


> I'll test it tonight.
> 
> An Elite Pro, XG, etc could own this test.




kinda my thinkin' as well  


I just wish I had a Xonar, HT, Barracuda or something to throw into the pit with it so I could have some hard, concrete proof of the CA201K's pwning-ability.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 9, 2008)

ASIO recording is more into the E-Mu, M-Audio (high-end) domain, more of a professional-sound card thing. I'm not sure if many C-Media derieved cards feature it, though Xonar does.


----------



## blobster21 (Nov 9, 2008)

DPC Latency Checker for Windows 2000, XP, XP x64, Server 2003, Server 2003 x64, Vista, Vista x64  :

Download dpclat.exe V1.1 (310 KB)


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 9, 2008)

btarunr said:


> ASIO recording is more into the E-Mu, M-Audio (high-end) domain, more of a professional-sound card thing. I'm not sure if many C-Media derieved cards feature it, though Xonar does.



I agree it's more of a professional audio creation thing . . . but with the major push over the last few years for high fidelity audio cards, I'd be shocked if the big competitor cards (Omega, Barracuda, X-Meridian/X-Fi Prelude, Fatal1ty, etc.) didn't support it.


----------

